# audible app on iphone



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

how do you place a bookmark? how do you find your spot again? does anyone know? sorry if this has been asked before.
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a brand new app. Just released a couple of days ago. I just heard about it tonight.

Here's a shot of the "Now Playing" screen:










The circled area is what you touch to set a bookmark. It should remember where you last left off automatically and when you start the book again, it'll start where you left off without having to worry about it. <<note: I said SHOULD>>

To access the bookmarks tap here:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks pretty impressive, especially being able to directly download your library over wifi.  How is the app experience over just using iTunes?  I've got friends who've done the iTunes route for years and grumble about it a bit.  

I so wish I could do audiobooks; my brain just can't seem to get into them.  They're not an immersive experience for me the way reading is.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Heather, thank you for the tutorial. I downloaded the app last night and I will play with it today. 
Victoria,I use to feel the same way, but now I love having a book to listen to. 
deb


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been using the other the air app for my windows mobile phone and now my blackberry for years.  Seems odd that it took until now to get an over the air for the iproducts.  But in my brief playing around with it, it seems to work well.  

Only omission that I see, is that there does not seem to be a place for local audio, separated from your library.  It just seems to be the library.  Which is fine if you always listen to your books generally in the order you buy them.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you, thank you, I was just looking into audible.com and found it. i did not know I found something new! thank you for the instructions. they had free samples and I was able to open a book from my itunes account so i well play with that today. I well see how that works.  I may open an account with audible don't know yet.
sylvia


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

If you open an account use the link through Amazon for $100 off a device. You can only get the credit once. Here is the link (I shortened it since it was a super long link) http://amzn.to/cHaCbU


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

arshield now that is dangerous. no plans on electronics, now if i could get it on a gift card for ebooks that would be fun, but I will check it out
sylvia


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so arshield,
I got a nice pair of noise canceling head phones for free even shipping free too! that should be nice so not so dangerous.

audio books here we come
sylvia


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I downloaded the app to my iPhone, but it won't let me log into my Audible account.  It says I have exceeded the number of devices that I am allowed and recommended deleting those I don't use.  However, there is no where on the Audible site that says anything about devices any more.  Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

arshield said:


> If you open an account use the link through Amazon for $100 off a device. You can only get the credit once. Here is the link (I shortened it since it was a super long link) http://amzn.to/cHaCbU


FYI: You have to open an account and commit to join for a year to get the discount. I don't know if you have to prepay for a year or if you can still do the monthly and get it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

LauraB said:


> FYI: You have to open an account and commit to join for a year to get the discount. I don't know if you have to prepay for a year or if you can still do the monthly and get it.


I had no prepay. My CC is billed monthly. I get an e-mail each month when a new audible credit is posted to my account.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

fairoasis said:


> I downloaded the app to my iPhone, but it won't let me log into my Audible account. It says I have exceeded the number of devices that I am allowed and recommended deleting those I don't use. However, there is no where on the Audible site that says anything about devices any more. Anyone else had this problem?


I have three devices on my account since I've added my iPhone. I actually don't want to listen on my phone. It's just nice to be able to see what I have in my Audible account. 
How many devices do you have on your account, if I may ask?
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my family may have a problem with some titles as I exceed the limit. many titles well be ok. so I have a family of 4  - 2 kids and parents. audible only allows 3 listening devices and 4 computers.  one solution that CS  put out was you can load to a CD.  we well make it work and some titles will only interest kids or adults, but I wish they would just say 7 devices and not 3 and 4. I did confirm that with the 100 discount you need to sign up for 12 months.
sylvia


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have three devices on my account since I've added my iPhone. I actually don't want to listen on my phone. It's just nice to be able to see what I have in my Audible account.
> How many devices do you have on your account, if I may ask?
> deb


I thought I only had my laptop. Is there a place that shows you what devices you have registered?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

fairoasis said:


> I thought I only had my laptop. Is there a place that shows you what devices you have registered?


Yes, there is. I will go to the site and report back shortly. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have just looked on the Audible site and they have changed the format and I can no longer see my list of devices. It doesn't even give an option for viewing which devices I have. I don't like that. 
deb


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Downloaded the app and I'm sure I'm going to like it but at the moment, they are having issues. I keep getting a timeout error. They claim it is fixed and it did let me download for one day but yesterday, it started doing the same thing again. Have emailed them and maybe I'll hear something tomorrow.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have just looked on the Audible site and they have changed the format and I can no longer see my list of devices. It doesn't even give an option for viewing which devices I have. I don't like that.
> deb


I ended up having to call Audible today and they said they have to reset it on their system. The ability to do it yourself is allllll gone Oh well, it's working now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for letting me know. 
deb


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

fairoasis said:


> I ended up having to call Audible today and they said they have to reset it on their system. The ability to do it yourself is allllll gone Oh well, it's working now.


It would be nice to see it yourself. But when they started authorizing mobile devices (phones really) to directly download devices you can load pretty much as many mobile devices as you want because it doesn't check for those devices (blackberry, iphone, windows mobile). But that device limit will show up when you try to authorize a computer. At that point all your devices will show up to Audible. They will release all of the devices and you can start from stratch.

I ran across this when I was playing with my old windows mobile phone. I use to flash my own OS to the device and so I was rebuilding it a couple times a while over a couple month period. When I tried reloading audible on my computer after I re-built the computer I had to call audible to get them to authorize the computer. The tech told me I had 40 or 50 device authorizations. It was all just one or two phones, but they just wiped everything and then I start from scratch.


----------

